# 1st Specialized - 2014 Crux



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

25+ years of cycling and owing many different brand bicycles, this is my 1st Specialized.

Turning 50 this year so this was a gift to myself 
Maiden Voyage ride today and is a real a fun bike so far.....up until about 8 miles in when all the spokes on the rear wheel came loose and I had to hobble home. Looks like the shop did a poor job on the wheelset build.

Too short of a ride to get things dialed in at all and get a real feel for overall bike impressions. This will be my foul weather "3 season bike", wet fall, winter and spring riding.

Build Summary:
2014 58cm Crux
Shimano UI2 w/ Hydraulics
Ultegra Compact crankset
Ultegra 11-25 cassette
FSA Plasma stem/bar combo
Specialized FACT carbon seat post
Wheelset is Ultegra disc hubset (splined), Sapim CX-Ray spokes, 38mm Generic wide carbon rims (28 hole)
Shimano ICE Rotors
Tires Conti 4 Season 28mm for now
Crank Brother Candy pedals


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats on the bike!!! Looks like you have some prime riding real estate in your area. Enjoy!


----------



## bikeriderguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice bike! Just got mine as well. Can't believe how comfortable it is!


----------

